# Kahtoola Microspikes on Waders



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

My wading boots are felt sole, but they can get slick walking down muddy banks. Anyone ever try putting Kahtoola Microspikes on their waders for better traction? Supposedly these are supposed to be some of the best out there. I was going to get them for ice fishing, but thought they might be great for my wading boots too.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't know about Kahtoola Microspikes, but I can vouch for the Korker OmniTrax boot felt soles with studs. Had them for 5 years now and have not slipped on the mossy shale or muddy rocks in the Rocky. Studs are a necessity!

Started gluing Korker pads with studs to my wading boots 15 years ago after slipping into a deep pool and nearly going *under* in 25 degree temps with water at 34 degrees, boy was that a long cold walk back to the car!

Check-out Dicks add or Cabelas for the variety of glue-on or replaceable soles, I've got the korker boots with replaceable soles (very nice) because when fishing in AK you cannot use felt soles because they are said to carry spores of slime molds from one contaminated waterway to another. So when salmon fishing in AK on Kenai, I leave home the felt / studs and take the *rubber treads with only studs*. Chances are the boot felt soles with studs, is all you need, so replaceable soles are an unnecessary luxury.
SEE:
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...G_WADE-SHOES&gclid=CIOJvfasxdECFUK5wAodPsMInQ

http://www.fishwest.com/p/korkers-studded-felt-re-sole-kit-1?child=900397&set=ONE+SIZE|WHITE&gclid=CKD0vbq0xdECFUg7gQodDUUHpQ


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I will also vouch for Korkers rubber soles w studs. Last season I fished with felt soles and took several falls just walking on the muddy banks of the Rock. One minute I was standing, the next minute I was flat on my back. Learned my lesson. I bought Korkers studded soles and now I've given up felt entirely -- for all wading. The mud in the Cleveland area is treacherous, I think it might be the clay in the soil - it's like walking on grease when it's wet.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got the Korkers boots, maybe I'll go ahead and order some of the studded soles to swap out my felt ones with. Thanks for the input guys

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Fished with studs on rubber bottoms 18 years ago and never looked back. Felt is good, but not on mud or snow. Rubber and steel are the best for Ohio. Slick shale, snow/ice, veggie growth are the enemies...


----------



## ramjet (Dec 12, 2014)

To answer the OPs question, I have not used that product. 

FWIW.. I have had pretty good success increasing traction of felt soled wading shoes by putting machine screws into the bottom. You can get some #6 or 8 machine screws in HD or Lowes for 6 bucks or so and have enough for a couple of repeats. I generally use about 20/boot, which may seem like a lot but works well for me. 

The hardware store ones start out with a pretty good bite but wear out quickly. You can also use "Cold Cutter" brand screws, which are sold to put in motorcycle tires to race on ice. I got a pound of those on Ebay a few years back for under twenty bucks. They are much more aggressive and last longer. In a month Out West fishing, wading on rocks for 8-12 hours a day, I generally only have to change out screws once. 

Hope that helps. If you're interested, I can dig out what size screws I've been using.

I appreciate having the chance to read up on OH stellheading on this site and hope I get down there a couple times in 2017--see you then and Thanks for your tips and input!!


----------

